# conflicting man-pages



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2014)

```
Registering installation for whois-5.1.5
pkg-static: whois-5.1.5 conflicts with expect-5.45_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/man/man1/mkpasswd.1.gz
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/net/whois.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

The same with lang/expect.

This error - that the install of manpages conflicts - I met in more ports. (This one I write the maintainer of lang/expect - with no answer).

Is there no way to check, if a manpage already exists, or if it's older or newer_?_


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: conflicts man-pages*

sorry, seems the wrong forum.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: conflicts man-pages*



			
				talsamon said:
			
		

> Is there no way to check, if a manpage already exists, or if it's older or newer ?


It's a completely different man page, that's the problem. Besides that, the package system simply doesn't allow files being overwritten by other packages. This is to keep the system consistent.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: conflicts man-pages*

It's the question what shall I do, to install both.
In other cases unchecked the manpage-option, in this case  (no option) I edited the pkg-plist and deleted the man/man1/mkpasswd.1.gz line - but that is no real solution, so I installed it without  one of these manpages.
If I am remember right, this error with lang/expect and net/whois exists for a long time.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 4, 2014)

I am "playing" with that.
Bugzilla means it's a port issue.
(Maybe, I am doing not right - I tried to change the Makefiles and MANDIRS - not work).

If I delete /usr/local/man/man1/mkpasswd.1.gz:


```
Registering installation for whois-5.1.5
pkg-static: whois-5.1.5 conflicts with expect-5.45_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/man/man1/mkpasswd.1.gz
```
.

Seems it's anywhere in a mandb - how can I find this, and change.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 7, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder: where's the problem:

Changed in net/whois/files/patch-Makefile to


```
install-mkpasswd: mkpasswd
        $(INSTALL) -d $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/bin/
-       $(INSTALL) -d $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/share/man/man1/
+       $(INSTALL) -d $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/man/man2/
        $(INSTALL) -m 0755 mkpasswd $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/bin/
-       $(INSTALL) -m 0644 mkpasswd.1 $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/share/man/man1/
+       $(INSTALL) -m 0644 mkpasswd.1 $(BASEDIR)$(prefix)/man/man2/
```


and in net/whois/pkg-plist one line
to (with another patch-file)

```
man/man2/mkpasswd.1.gz
```


Maybe I chose the wrong man-directory, but it's solved.


----------

